# Fish Zole for Canker



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Have any of you used *Fish Zole *for canker?

What do you know about it?


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

it's the same as flagyl or metronidazole


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, what I ordered is 500mg. tabs ( metronidazole ) 

I was told to use two tabs per gallon of water.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

ace in the hole said:


> Yes, what I ordered is 500mg. tabs ( metronidazole )
> 
> I was told to use two tabs per gallon of water.



Double check the ingrediants, make sure its 100% metronidazole with NO additives


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

ace in the hole said:


> Yes, what I ordered is 500mg. tabs ( metronidazole )
> 
> I was told to use two tabs per gallon of water.


Metronidazole 'tablets' are not water soluble therefore are not recommended for flock treatment in their drinking water.
Ronidazole is usually used in their drinking water, it's a water soluble powder.
Individual dose of metro is 50-75mg per bird (avg adult size)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> *Metronidazole 'tablets' are not water soluble therefore are not recommended for flock treatment in their drinking water.*
> Ronidazole is usually used in their drinking water, it's a water soluble powder.
> Individual dose of metro is 50-75mg per bird (avg adult size)




That's why most buy the 250 mg tablets and quarter them for individual treatment. You can cut those in 8 equal pieces, for individual dosing, but the piece would really be small.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> That's why most buy the 250 mg tablets and quarter them for individual treatment. You can cut those in 8 equal pieces, for individual dosing, but the piece would really be small.


That's what I will do. Next time I'll get the 250 mg.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

if they are fish-zole tablets then they would be water soluble correct?


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

abluechipstock said:


> if they are fish-zole tablets then they would be water soluble correct?


 If they are fish drugs I would imagine they are water soluable why else would it be called fishzole ? but just for your fyi the mgs per gallon as per recommeneded dosage is 1250 - 2500mg per gallon so if I was you I would use the loading dosage of 5 pills per gallon your first day then reduce that to maybe 3 pills per day for 5 to 7 days afterwards ..thats how I do it myself .


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, that's all I have ever used to treat canker. They are water soluable but it takes forever to dissolve. Crushing it up finely first and then mixing it in warm water will help. Perhaps the fish were meant to swallow the pieces of pill?
As for the dosage, I usually do individual treatment, which is 1/4 of a pill per bird per day for 5-10 days.


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

From my experience, fish zole works better as an individual treatment. I prefer other canker meds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

But Metronidazole usually works great. And treating individually, you know they got all the med. It's good to have a couple of different meds to treat with anyway and change them back and forth. Of course, the more birds you have, the harder to treat individually.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> That's why most buy the 250 mg tablets and quarter them for individual treatment. You can cut those in 8 equal pieces, for individual dosing, but the piece would really be small.


I use 250mg metronidazole, that I get at work. Most people get Fish Zole because you don't need a prescription for that.
I quarter it (62.5mg) for individual adult bird oral dose. Youngsters get 1/8th and squeekers get 1/16th. I use Ronidazole (Foys Pigeon Supply) for flock treatment in their water.
I don't get many cases of canker (usually babies), but when I do, I treat the infected bird individually with metro, and at the same time I give the flock a maintenance dose of Ronidazole in their water.
I agree that it is best to treat an infected bird individually, that way YOU KNOW they got the correct amount of medication.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can buy Metronidazole from Foy's. No prescription needed.

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/1309.html

You can actually cut them in 5ths for an adult, and cut one of those 5ths in half for a youngster. That's what I do. But I know many just quarter them .


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> You can buy Metronidazole from Foy's. No prescription needed.
> 
> http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/1309.html
> 
> You can actually cut them in 5ths for an adult, and cut one of those 5ths in half for a youngster. That's what I do. But I know many just quarter them .


Thanks! I didn't know they had metro in powder form for water. That's why I get Ronidazole (at foyes). I get my pills at work because they are only 2 cents each!!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Fishzole is 4 Tablets per gallon...6 to 10 days...Depending if you have a big problem or not....Alamo

PS:With Canker....Cocci.....Respiratory problems,you should have/use *two* different drugs for the problem....WHY ??....So that the germs don`t get immunity to any of the drugs....For instance,use Fishzole for 3 or 4 days...Follow with 3 days of Rondizole,or another Canker medicine....Don`t give the germs a chance to get immune to any of the MEDS you are using.....


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Alamo said:


> Fishzole is 4 Tablets per gallon...6 to 10 days...Depending if you have a big problem or not....Alamo
> 
> PS:With Canker....Cocci.....Respiratory problems,you should have/use *two* different drugs for the problem....WHY ??....So that the germs don`t get immunity to any of the drugs....For instance,use Fishzole for 3 or 4 days...Follow with 3 days of Rondizole,or another Canker medicine....Don`t give the germs a chance to get immune to any of the MEDS you are using.....


What I purchased is 500 mg. I was told 4 tablets of 250 mg. I always change up the meds each time I treat them.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

PigeonVilla said:


> If they are fish drugs I would imagine they are water soluable why else would it be called fishzole ? but just for your fyi the mgs per gallon as per recommeneded dosage is 1250 - 2500mg per gallon so if I was you I would use the loading dosage of 5 pills per gallon your first day then reduce that to maybe 3 pills per day for 5 to 7 days afterwards ..thats how I do it myself .


So who do I believe?


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Foy`s says in it`s book....4 per gallon...I have never had a problem with this quanity...I haven`t had any YB`s get Canker,so I`m assuming the dossage is correct....I do remember a pigeon vet saying though...You can increase the dossage of a medicine a little in the winter,because the birds drink very little....And you can decrease the dossage a little in the summer,because the birds dring alot...Myself,I pretty much stay with the dossage the bottle/supplier says....Alamo


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Thanks! I didn't know they had metro in powder form for water. That's why I get Ronidazole (at foyes). I get my pills at work because they are only 2 cents each!!


Can't beat that price!


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

This is not an antibiotic? Is that right?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

ace in the hole said:


> This is not an antibiotic? Is that right?


Metronidazole is an antibiotic. (Human drug 'Flagyl') (Antibiotic in the 5-nitro-imidazole family of compounds with significant antiprotazoal activity)


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Info on antiprotazoals......... and here's a good link on all meds 
http://pigeoncote.com/vet/formulary/formulary.html

Antiprotozoals
Name:Carnidazol (Spartrix)

Description: Carnidazole is in the 5-nitro-imidazole family of compounds and has been shown to have significant antiprotozoal activity.
Usage: Trichomoniasis.
Adverse reactions: None reported with proper dosage.
Dosage: One 10 mg tablet per pigeon on an empty crop.
Comments: Convenient one day dosage, but recurrence is quicker than with water treatments. Only drug labeled for use in pigeons in the U.S. 

Name: Dimetridazole (Emtryl)

Description: Dimetridazols is in the 5-nitro-imidazole family of compounds and has been shown to have significant antiprotozoal activity.
Usage: Trichomoniasis.
Adverse reactions: Central nervous symptoms with overdosage. Fatalities can occur.
Dosage: 1/2 to 3/4 teaspoon per gallon for 3 - 5 days (American product no longer available). 1/4 to 3/8 teaspoon per gallon for 3 - 5 days. (Canadian or Mexican product.)
Comments. Very good for flock treatment. Overdosage with the foreign product is common by individuals using the wrong dosage. 

Name: Metronidazole (Flagyl)

Description: Metronidazole is in the 5-nitro-imidazole family of compounds and has been shown to have significant antiprotozoal activity.
Usage: Trichomoniasis.
Adverse reactions: Over dosage can result in central nervous system signs and death.
Dosage: 50 - 100 mg/bird daily for 4 - 6 days.
Comments: Not commonly used due to poor solubility in water for flock treatment. 

Name: Ronidazol (Ridzol)

Description: Ronidazol is in the 5-nitro-imidazole family of compounds and has been shown to have significant ntiprotozoal activity.
Usage: Trichomoniasis.
Adverse reactions: None at the proper dosage.
Dosage: 1/2 - 3/4 teaspoon per gallon for 3 - 5 days. 400 mg/gallon for 3 - 5 days.
Comments: Reported far superior to any drug in the States. Less toxic and more effective. Approved for use only in Europe.


----------

